# Dupe accounts are against the rules



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2015)

This has become an epidemic of sorts lately with multiple instances of this happening every week and goes back to the issue of new members being oblivious of the rules. People are making second and third accounts all over the place constantly to reply to their own threads, give themselves likes and to act generally retarded.

If you make a second duplicate account for any reason you will be warned, possibly suspended and run the risk of being banned if you already have existing warns.

Read the rules people because this is getting ridiculous at this point and you are giving the staff tons of unnecessary work and jeopardizing your accounts here for stupid reasons.

https://gbatemp.net/help/terms


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 27, 2015)

It SHOULD be ban worthy.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2015)

If I remember correctly, it used to be you would get banned if you made dupes. Or was it you get banned if you made a dupe to get around a ban?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 28, 2015)

What about banning with no negociations the people making dupe accounts, even with no warnings at first?


----------



## Amapola62 (Oct 28, 2015)

what if you forget your login details ?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 28, 2015)

I really don't think it needs to be that harsh.  There are worse things you can do on this site.  Afaik, no trolling was even being done with them.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 28, 2015)

Ban the dupe accout and 1 day suspension for the main once a dupe account is found imo
If a user makes a dupe account for ban evasion purposes (say main account is suspended for a week/few days) then both get perm bans


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 28, 2015)

We need to deal with the more important issues...


----------



## Jayro (Oct 28, 2015)

Well if someone gets perma-banned, you really expect people not to _EVER_ come back to the forums? That's a bit harsh, on top of losing their account and everything associated with it. Threads, signature work, etc is a lot to setup if you don't make text file backups, which nobody does. Granted, as long as you're not a complete jerk, scammer, spammer, etc, it's a bit difficult to get perma'd, but still.

Now having more than one active account, I can understand you moderators deleting those. They are redundant accounts. But what if people have more than one GBATemp user in their household? To you guys tracking IPs, it appears the same person has two accounts. This is a flaw, and needs to be considered before deleting what is suspected to be an "Alt Account".


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 28, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Well if someone gets perma-banned, you really expect people not to _EVER_ come back to the forums? That's a bit harsh, on top of losing their account and everything associated with it. Threads, signature work, etc is a lot to setup if you don't make text file backups, which nobody does. Granted, as long as you're not a complete jerk, scammer, spammer, etc, it's a bit difficult to get perma'd, but still.
> 
> Now having more than one active account, I can understand you moderators deleting those. They are redundant accounts. But what if people have more than one GBATemp user in their household? To you guys tracking IPs, it appears the same person has two accounts. This is a flaw, and needs to be considered before deleting what is suspected to be an "Alt Account".


It could be someone making another account ahead of time if they know they'll get banned eventually. And there's a very small chance 2+ people will go on gbatemp in the same house.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 28, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Now having more than one active account, I can understand you moderators deleting those. They are redundant accounts. But what if people have more than one GBATemp user in their household? To you guys tracking IPs, it appears the same person has two accounts. This is a flaw, and needs to be considered before deleting what is suspected to be an "Alt Account".



If that was the situation then it would be very easy to message one of the mods (as soon as the suspension is lifted on the main account) and explain the situation. if you're any kind of reputable, non-toxic member I'm sure they would understand and unban the other account.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Well if someone gets perma-banned, you really expect people not to _EVER_ come back to the forums?


Many of the more infamous bannings over the years have ultimately ended up as suspensions after a few months, some apologies and discussions. However yes, yes we do not expect them to come back. It takes some special doing to win IP bans and seriously active measures so they can still be a guest. 



Jayro said:


> That's a bit harsh, on top of losing their account and everything associated with it. Threads, signature work, etc is a lot to setup if you don't make text file backups, which nobody does. Granted, as long as you're not a complete jerk, scammer, spammer, etc, it's a bit difficult to get perma'd, but still.


It is quite difficult to get banned, if you manage it though...



Jayro said:


> Now having more than one active account, I can understand you moderators deleting those. They are redundant accounts. But what if people have more than one GBATemp user in their household? To you guys tracking IPs, it appears the same person has two accounts. This is a flaw, and needs to be considered before deleting what is suspected to be an "Alt Account".



You know that thing where some piece of science or high end tech news gets posted and someone ponders the obvious thing that the science/engineering people that just spent decades of man hours responsible for, and many more getting to that point where someone would trust them enough to fund such a thing, would absolutely never ever have even contemplated? You are dangerously close to that territory.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 28, 2015)

Luckily this is my only account, and I'm not one for getting banned. I've had two warnings since 2012, with only one still showing. I've got too much going on for me here to risk a ban, and overall I'm not a shitty person, so I don't really have anything to fear, I was just curious about a few things I mentioned above. Thanks for clarification guys.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2015)

Amapola62 said:


> what if you forget your login details ?



You can come onto the chatroom and request assistance retrieving your account from the staff there.

Thanks for the input about how to deal with dupes but I deal with them on a case by case basis. I made this thread with the intent of reducing the amount of dupes we are seeing. This has only become more of an issue over the last six months or so for whatever reason, hopefully it will peter out soon.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 28, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> You can come onto the chatroom and request assistance retrieving your account from the staff there.
> 
> Thanks for the input about how to deal with dupes but I deal with them on a case by case basis. I made this thread with the intent of reducing the amount of dupes we are seeing. This has only become more of an issue over the last six months or so for whatever reason, hopefully it will peter out soon.


How about PewDiePie's account? Can you find who is it really? Or is he legit?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How about PewDiePie's account? Can you find who is it really? Or is he legit?



I can confirm that it is the genuine millionaire youtube celebrity PewDiePie. He is really into 3DS hacking and piracy of $40 games.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 28, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> I can confirm that it is the genuine millionaire youtube celebrity PewDiePie. He is really into 3DS hacking and piracy of $40 games.


Wow, that is the most unexpected thing of today.


----------



## CheeseCake (Oct 28, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> I can confirm that it is the genuine millionaire youtube celebrity PewDiePie. He is really into 3DS hacking and piracy of $40 games.


I also thought he was an imposter when I saw the guy.
Well stranger things have happened.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 28, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> I can confirm that it is the genuine millionaire youtube celebrity PewDiePie. He is really into 3DS hacking and piracy of $40 games.


Dat sarcasm doe.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh wow, so not real.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2015)

This has become an epidemic of sorts lately with multiple instances of this happening every week and goes back to the issue of new members being oblivious of the rules. People are making second and third accounts all over the place constantly to reply to their own threads, give themselves likes and to act generally retarded.

If you make a second duplicate account for any reason you will be warned, possibly suspended and run the risk of being banned if you already have existing warns.

Read the rules people because this is getting ridiculous at this point and you are giving the staff tons of unnecessary work and jeopardizing your accounts here for stupid reasons.

https://gbatemp.net/help/terms


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 28, 2015)

Question, if two people frequently use their own accounts on the same IP address, could it get falsely flagged as a duplicate account?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh wow, so not real.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 28, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> View attachment 28347


Be we all know that everything on internet is true.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 28, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> We need to deal with the more important issues...


>We
>more important
Like what? Global warming? Cancer awareness? People leaving for a long time?


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 28, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> >We
> >more important
> Like what? Global warming? Cancer awareness? People leaving for a long time?


I think that the last one is very important.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-leaving-for-a-very-long-time™-rehab-center-of-gbatemp.398354/


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 28, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I think that the last one is very important.
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-leaving-for-a-very-long-time™-rehab-center-of-gbatemp.398354/


See @DarkFlare69 we _are_ handling the important issues.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 28, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> See @DarkFlare69 we _are_ handling the important issues.


You might trigger him.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Question, if two people frequently use their own accounts on the same IP address, could it get falsely flagged as a duplicate account?


It could see things further investigated, however it is still going to come down to word choice, activities (if the accounts look like one is being used as an echo/booster/debate support account/sock puppet/something like https://cryptome.org/2012/07/gent-forum-spies.htm ), grammar choice/errors, post times, post locations, device logs...


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 28, 2015)

wait people are actually doing this now?
saaaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## dimmidice (Oct 28, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> And there's a very small chance 2+ people will go on gbatemp in the same house.


not if you have brothers or sisters interested in gaming. then its actually very likely to happen.


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 28, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> not if you have brothers or sisters interested in gaming. then its actually very likely to happen.


Yeah my brother's on here also


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 28, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> not if you have brothers or sisters interested in gaming. then its actually very likely to happen.


Or significant others/using at school


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 2, 2015)

So I just dealt with two other instances of people running dupe accounts, one with two dupes and another with five. The person with five was spamming and being an idiot all over the place and the person with two was giving us nonsense replies in PM. Needles to say both of these people are history here.

I will not tolerate this kind of bullshit from people, making us run around in circles cleaning up the messes of literal twelve year old 4chan outcasts who have no concept of the rules and no respect for us staff. We are not running a nursery here and I will not allow this forum to degenerate into a 4chan clone.
Far too many people are swanning around here acting moronic, spamming, disrespecting staff with no concept of what the rules are and no common sense about how you should behave on a forum. Then you all act shocked when we ban or suspend people who continually take the piss like it is some kind of surprising response to all of this nonsense. 

All I have to say to those people is if some people don't grow up and conduct themselves in a more mature manner on GBAtemp do not be shocked if you see a load more bans incoming in the near future.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> So I just dealt with two other instances of people running dupe accounts, one with two dupes and another with five. The person with five was spamming and being an idiot all over the place and the person with two was giving us nonsense replies in PM. Needles to say both of these people are history here.
> 
> I will not tolerate this kind of bullshit from people, making us run around in circles cleaning up the messes of literal twelve year old 4chan outcasts who have no concept of the rules and no respect for us staff. We are not running a nursery here and I will not allow this forum to degenerate into a 4chan clone.
> Far too many people are swanning around here acting moronic, spamming, disrespecting staff with no concept of what the rules are and no common sense about how you should behave on a forum. Then you all act shocked when we ban or suspend people who continually take the piss like it is some kind of surprising response to all of this nonsense.
> ...


I'm glad that those are gone now.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Nov 2, 2015)

This has been a here and there topic talked about in the SB for some time now, glad to see it's getting dealt with in a firm manner. TBH I noticed this started round the same time the 3DS scene kicked off . . . . . now don't get me wrong I'm not blaming the 3DS scene as a whole, but every scene has it's cancer . . . . . . just saiyan.

All hail p1ngpong!


----------



## endoverend (Nov 2, 2015)

EMP Knightmare said:


> This has been a here and there topic talked about in the SB for some time now, glad to see it's getting dealt with in a firm manner. TBH I noticed this started round the same time the 3DS scene kicked off . . . . . now don't get me wrong I'm not blaming the 3DS scene as a whole, but every scene has it's cancer . . . . . . just saiyan.
> 
> All hail p1ngpong!


Unfortunately the 3DS scene is its own cancer, with the majority of people involved in it being children who don't have access to superior devices, and as you know children like to whine and moan and feel entitled to things. And act like assholes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 2, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Unfortunately the 3DS scene is its own cancer, with the majority of people involved in it being children who don't have access to superior devices



The 3ds plays DS games though.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 2, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> So I just dealt with two other instances of people running dupe accounts, one with two dupes and another with five. The person with five was spamming and being an idiot all over the place and the person with two was giving us nonsense replies in PM. Needles to say both of these people are history here.
> 
> I will not tolerate this kind of bullshit from people, making us run around in circles cleaning up the messes of literal twelve year old 4chan outcasts who have no concept of the rules and no respect for us staff. We are not running a nursery here and I will not allow this forum to degenerate into a 4chan clone.
> Far too many people are swanning around here acting moronic, spamming, disrespecting staff with no concept of what the rules are and no common sense about how you should behave on a forum. Then you all act shocked when we ban or suspend people who continually take the piss like it is some kind of surprising response to all of this nonsense.
> ...


Can I make a dupe account if I promise to only use it to spam, give myself a bunch of likes and circumvent bans?


----------



## endoverend (Nov 2, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> The 3ds plays DS games though.


Yeah, but the DS scene is thoroughly developed already, so really, if you're just worried about DS games then there's not much to discuss about the 3DS, at least not after Nintendo stopped blocking DS flashcarts.


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 3, 2015)

Good thing I don't have any ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2015)

This has become an epidemic of sorts lately with multiple instances of this happening every week and goes back to the issue of new members being oblivious of the rules. People are making second and third accounts all over the place constantly to reply to their own threads, give themselves likes and to act generally retarded.

If you make a second duplicate account for any reason you will be warned, possibly suspended and run the risk of being banned if you already have existing warns.

Read the rules people because this is getting ridiculous at this point and you are giving the staff tons of unnecessary work and jeopardizing your accounts here for stupid reasons.

https://gbatemp.net/help/terms


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Good thing I don't have any ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


ArnoDorian


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:
			
		

> @HaloEffect17


Fixed.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> [QUOTE="Cherry Pie, post: 5781551,] @HaloEffect17


Go home, Vinny. You're drunk.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Go home, Vinny. You're drunk.


Press F5 M8


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Go home, Vinny. You're drunk.


Doesn't make him wrong. *cough*


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> ArnoDorian


Totally not that one ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



VinsCool said:


> Fixed.


or that ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Press F5 M8





WeedZ1985 said:


> Doesn't make him wrong. *cough*


I was referring to the BB code error


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Nov 3, 2015)

Luckily I've never done, nor considered this sort of thing and still not a single warn...sadly.


----------



## gudenau (Nov 3, 2015)

I swear you got an IP ban from dupe accounts before. Did the rules get a little less strict?


----------



## Vipera (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm pasting this here:


> - Set an age limit. I won't hide the fact that I got very disappointed at the forum in the Youtube Red news thread. References to real porn websites everywhere, even from the staff and OP. Low quality jokes all over. Isn't that bumping spam in a way? Wasn't this forum open for everyone? If it isn't, then why there isn't an age limit? An 11 years old made an account here and constantly posts in the EOF. It even made a thread saying that an user was dead and a shitstorm happened. How can someone this young contribute to a forum in any way, if not by spamming a lot? I know there are many adults that act like 5 years old, but those are a small minority. Kids being kids are the norm. Set a 13 or 16 age limit in order to register here and ban anybody who doesn't meet the requirements. Sure, some might keep their age a secret, but what's the problem then? If they don't behave, treat them like a normal user and ban them.



Is this doable?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 3, 2015)

Age restrictions have only taught people to subtract the relevant number from the current date, or just give the scroll wheel a good spin on the year dropdown.

If the server, owners, domain... meant that some kind of real ID system was necessary (like it is in a few countries) then I guess it could be done but short of that I can not see how implementing such a thing would be any kind of useful at all.


----------



## Vipera (Nov 3, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Age restrictions have only taught people to subtract the relevant number from the current date, or just give the scroll wheel a good spin on the year dropdown.
> 
> If the server, owners, domain... meant that some kind of real ID system was necessary (like it is in a few countries) then I guess it could be done but short of that I can not see how implementing such a thing would be any kind of useful at all.


Kids are stupid. The user that recently got banned because he admitted to have made a dupe account demonstrated it. Sooner or later they will brag about their real age and you ban them. If they are below the age restriction but you can't tell because they somehow make quality posts then hey, there is no problem.

Either that or you should put "no childish behavior" in the rules.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 3, 2015)

I think you think too little of people, which is usually my job so stop that as soon as you like. Bragging about age is a possibility but there is already something of a topic of non discussion so that would probably only catch the lowest of low hanging fruit.

As for putting "no childish behavior" in the rules then is that not already covered by the rules? We have another thread at this point covering the idea that there are rules but being a disruption can see you invited to use to the door, spelling such things out seems redundant.


----------

